# 400 Or 455?



## Mike Tenerelli (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm new to the GTO world but not muscle cars. Just bought a '70
GTO and want to find out exactly what the original motor and rear were
in the car. Not seeing either of these designated on the TRIM tag (where I 
do find M21 for the trans...)

Please help!
Thanks


----------



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

"The data plate for the 1970 GTO is located under the hood on the driver's side of the cowl, just in front of the windshield." - ultimategto.com

for more info goto:

<http://ultimategto.com/scripts/statsexplorer.cgi?year=1970&f1=style+popgto+clrpaint+clrmatrix+dtmatrix+vinmatrix+dataplate+price>


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

Also, you can run the vin through Pontiac Research Services.


----------

